# The dark side of liming wax



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2017)

I roughed this out a while ago, mystery wood, turned out to be pretty crappy wood, very coarse, fibrous, and a drab color. Since I didn't have much to lose I sandblasted it, put some brown dye on it, sanded it back down some, put some gloden oak stain on it, then got some black liming wax and rubbed it in. I guess I'm done with it now lol.. kind of a Goth thing, about 12x14.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 22, 2017)

Pretty cool, Barry. I like the form quite a bit, and the texture from the sandblasting is neat. 

I'd be tempted to hammer a couple of metal staples across that crack near the opening to complete the 'goth' look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Pretty cool, Barry. I like the form quite a bit, and the texture from the sandblasting is neat.
> 
> I'd be tempted to hammer a couple of metal staples across that crack near the opening to complete the 'goth' look.


----------



## ClintW (Apr 22, 2017)

Neat! Looks almost like it was carved from stone!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice effect with the sandblasting and lining. Do you dye white liming wax or buy it already dyed?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2017)

TimR said:


> Nice effect with the sandblasting and lining. Do you dye white liming wax or buy it already dyed?


Thanks, bought it here, already black, comes in lots of fun colors ;) I guess liming wax only refers to the white color...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ED33ENY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 22, 2017)

I like it Barry. I would go a different direction than goth... Picture carving in some Egyptian symbolism in a story line and filling with black liming wax...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 22, 2017)

I like it a lot. Lemonade that cool refreshing drink.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2017)

Very cool Barry...you could also go in the steam punk direction. Brass hardware stuff, Gears n things..... Very popular now. But not sure if it is around your parts. 
Kinda like this pic I found....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks for all the great suggestions! I think they are all worthy, I might use em all on this one piece lol. Although carving on this piece would be a problem since it is such stringy wood, not much better than palm wood. I could burn some design into it though, will have to think about what though... if I do I will repost.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Apr 24, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I'd be tempted to hammer a couple of metal staples across that crack near the opening to complete the 'goth' look.



I'd be tempted to drill holes and CA metal staples in. Or maybe I just don't know my own strength - but I do know for sure what would happen if I took a hammer to the piece.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

